# Well...



## +S k a t e+ (Oct 13, 2005)

Not sure if this was the right section but w.e

Someone reccomended me here so heres what i posted that made them tell me to come here:



Well... huge arguments in my house hold once again, but REALLY bad this time. I broke the gun case to our shotguns. I slammed at least 7 doors. It was a yell fest and now my step dad is home which I HATE!!! RAWR

I want to drop out of high skewl but the Rents just wont let me. My mom keeps saying she will divorce my step dad and yet no action going on.


I dont know what to do guys. I am one of those Raer types of people where if I do not see immediate results I find doing something pointless, thus I have struggled in skewl all my life. Skewl for 12-16 years for one decent job so I can make money. I cant focus that far ahead. I just cant. I try and try.

I cant talk to my real dad, he doesnt get anything. He thinks I just say shit because I dont want to work in skewl. And my stepfather is the reason for every wrong thing in this household. Him and my mom are yelling asI speak anditsno different from EVERYDAY. Im tired of it. I am going insane.

I dont know what to do. It seems like everything that can go wrong goes wrong to me and my life. Its not like Im emo or anything, its just getting harder to go through this everyday. I dont know how much longer I can live like this. Rawr Im typing fast because my heartbeat is increased because of all of the yelling and I seriously no joke get scared.

I dont know what the hell to do. Someone help. Should I get a therapist?


----------



## +S k a t e+ (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Not sure if this was the right section but w.e

Someone reccomended me here so heres what i posted that made them tell me to come here:



Well... huge arguments in my house hold once again, but REALLY bad this time. I broke the gun case to our shotguns. I slammed at least 7 doors. It was a yell fest and now my step dad is home which I HATE!!! RAWR

I want to drop out of high skewl but the Rents just wont let me. My mom keeps saying she will divorce my step dad and yet no action going on.


I dont know what to do guys. I am one of those Raer types of people where if I do not see immediate results I find doing something pointless, thus I have struggled in skewl all my life. Skewl for 12-16 years for one decent job so I can make money. I cant focus that far ahead. I just cant. I try and try.

I cant talk to my real dad, he doesnt get anything. He thinks I just say shit because I dont want to work in skewl. And my stepfather is the reason for every wrong thing in this household. Him and my mom are yelling asI speak anditsno different from EVERYDAY. Im tired of it. I am going insane.

I dont know what to do. It seems like everything that can go wrong goes wrong to me and my life. Its not like Im emo or anything, its just getting harder to go through this everyday. I dont know how much longer I can live like this. Rawr Im typing fast because my heartbeat is increased because of all of the yelling and I seriously no joke get scared.

I dont know what the hell to do. Someone help. Should I get a therapist?


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Judging by the situation you're describing, along with your feelings of anger and helplessness, I'd say therapy would be a good option for you. We can all benefit by talking to someone outside the situation with which we're trying to deal, and a therapist will be able to help you develop coping mechanisms to help you through the stressful times.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Judging by the situation you're describing, along with your feelings of anger and helplessness, I'd say therapy would be a good option for you. We can all benefit by talking to someone outside the situation with which we're trying to deal, and a therapist will be able to help you develop coping mechanisms to help you through the stressful times.


----------



## +S k a t e+ (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Well the more I thought about it I remembered that that can cost mad money.


Another solution?


----------



## +S k a t e+ (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Well the more I thought about it I remembered that that can cost mad money.


Another solution?


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Not necessarily, hon. There are avenues available that are much less expensive. Some are even free. You'll need to check around in your area for what's available. You might start with your school counselling service, or your church (if you are affiliated with one).


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*well...*

Not necessarily, hon. There are avenues available that are much less expensive. Some are even free. You'll need to check around in your area for what's available. You might start with your school counselling service, or your church (if you are affiliated with one).


----------

